# Anyone fishing Sydney Sunday AM?



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The wind looks calm for an early fish tomorrow - is anyone heading out - preferably north of the harbour? 
Has anyone heard of anything being caught off Pittwater ? Maybe a launch at Palm Beach quick hunt for Squid, then a troll around the area?

Looking for suggestions and I'm assuming the harbour is still fishing poorly (combined with another site's fishing comp) may be a poor choice.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I could be in for a Pittwater/Palmy assault Paul, will confirm tonight and if I can it would need to be early.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Dan - I'm going to head up to Bobbin Head for a drift. Will save Pittwater for another day.

Cheers

Paul


----------

